# Every Teenagers Strength....



## god hand (Jul 9, 2005)

Hello teens! I just wanted to see how strong you are. If your other than 14 and younger than 20 give your stats.

I'm 18 
Weight 160
Height 5'10
Bench 200


----------



## god hand (Jul 9, 2005)

Fuck You!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## VipeR (Jul 9, 2005)

Age-16
Weight-160
Height-5'11
Bench-190
????????


----------



## Island Roots (Jul 9, 2005)

Age: 18
 Weight: 145
 Height: 6'
 Bench: Have never maxed, just rep with around 100


----------



## camarosuper6 (Jul 9, 2005)

Im Dave

and Im a Jessica Albaholic.


----------



## Fashong (Jul 9, 2005)

Age:  15
Weight: 140lbs
Height: 5'8"
Bench: 145lbs
Curl: 105lbs


----------



## LexusGS (Jul 9, 2005)

Age:16
Weight:168lbs
Height:5'11"
Bench:175 (last week couldn't barely do 165) 
Curl: don't ask.


----------



## IJ300 (Jul 9, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Hi I'm 15, and weigh 137.
> height 7'2
> bench 786
> squat 986
> I dont dead lift.



we have the same stats except im 17


----------



## Yanick (Jul 9, 2005)

lol, is it funny to anybody else that all anyone posts up is their bench and curl?


----------



## god hand (Jul 9, 2005)

camarosuper6 said:
			
		

> Im Dave
> 
> and Im a Jessica Albaholic.


WTF? And people wonder why I act should and ass on this site


----------



## cider303 (Jul 9, 2005)

age 19
 weight 180
 bench  275 x 1
 squat 250 x 15 (below parallel, havent maxed in a while)
 deadlift 315 x 10 (havent really maxed)


----------



## camarosuper6 (Jul 9, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> WTF? And people wonder why I act should and ass on this site




in english this time?


----------



## cheesegrater (Jul 9, 2005)

fuck....is all you teenies on roids or sumpin? seriously, how the hell are yall putting up such big numbers weighing 150lbs?


----------



## camarosuper6 (Jul 9, 2005)

cheesegrater said:
			
		

> fuck....is all you teenies on roids or sumpin? seriously, how the hell are yall putting up such big numbers weighing 150lbs?



its called padding your stats


or.... in other words.. lying


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jul 9, 2005)

> fuck....is all you teenies on roids or sumpin? seriously, how the hell are yall putting up such big numbers weighing 150lbs?



i'm sure most of them are lying


----------



## WATTS (Jul 9, 2005)

18 years old
weight: 212 (got up to 230 after bulk now im cutting)
height: 6'2"
bench: 350

relaxed chest: 44 and a half inches
upper arms(flexed): 18 inches


----------



## cider303 (Jul 9, 2005)

im not.


----------



## LexusGS (Jul 9, 2005)

lol, i havent taken a single protein shake in my life. and no i am not lying, of corse you can think what you want to think.


----------



## bballstud (Jul 9, 2005)

ill get some pics to prom my stats! as soon as i get a camera!


----------



## god hand (Jul 9, 2005)

camarosuper6 said:
			
		

> in english this time?


Yeah I did fuck up my sentence.........do u drive a camaro?


----------



## bballstud (Jul 9, 2005)

WHoops. Prove*


----------



## bballstud (Jul 9, 2005)

Yea actually he does it has a 454 big block! hehaaha


----------



## LexusGS (Jul 9, 2005)

foreman, u using 1lb. weight man?


----------



## wlcfitness05 (Jul 9, 2005)

wieght(138)
Hieght(5'7 1/2)
age(jus turned 18)
Bench(210)
i havent maxed on squat fora long time. prolly like (315). im mostly upper body.
i cant do deadlift right now cuza shoulder surgery a few months ago.use ta be (405)
and who cares how much people curl. why you people posting that?


----------



## cheesegrater (Jul 9, 2005)

for the love of fucking allah, 138lbs and you're benching 210? my ass, what kinda roid stack you on?


----------



## mr_oo3 (Jul 9, 2005)

Bench - 80kg for 3 reps
Dead - 130kg for 5
Squat - 120kg for 5

17 years old.  Lifitng properly for about 1 and a half years.


----------



## wlcfitness05 (Jul 9, 2005)

cheesegrater said:
			
		

> for the love of fucking allah, 138lbs and you're benching 210? my ass, what kinda roid stack you on?


 
ive been lifting for 3 years now. really seriously for 2. i have a friend thats more ripped than me and his senior year of highschool he benched 265 at 133 lbs. dont doubt that it can be done man. jus hard work.

and yeah. im the last person thatwould take roids. protien and glutamine.


----------



## --CellTech-- (Jul 9, 2005)

Im 16
Weight: 160
Hight 5'11
Bench 210
Bicept Curl 60 each hand
Sholder press standing freeweight 100lbs bar.


----------



## NEW_IN_THE_GAME (Jul 9, 2005)

just turned 18
6'5 tall
275 pounds
bench: 285 times 8
deadlift 495 max


----------



## NEW_IN_THE_GAME (Jul 9, 2005)

just turned 18
6'5'' tall
275 pounds
bench 285 x 8
495 deadlift
375 squat.
lifting for 2 years


----------



## ABLQ2 (Jul 9, 2005)

age 10
7'6
bench 25
squat 13
dead 150    

max situps in a minute 32
max pullups 29
can do pushups with a big fucking rock on my back, if i so choose.
max pu


----------



## Mudge (Jul 9, 2005)

When I was in high school I could do well over 100 situps in 90 seconds, I wish I could remember the exact count. I was around 155 pounds at the time though, so I didn't have much work to do.


----------



## JimDugba (Jul 9, 2005)

Look at signature. Im 17 years old and going to be a senior in HS next year.
Havent tested since spring so my numbers will hopefully be a lot better before fall comes around.


----------



## cheesegrater (Jul 10, 2005)

wlcfitness05 said:
			
		

> ive been lifting for 3 years now. really seriously for 2. i have a friend thats more ripped than me and his senior year of highschool he benched 265 at 133 lbs. dont doubt that it can be done man. jus hard work.
> 
> and yeah. im the last person thatwould take roids. protien and glutamine.



how tall are you and he?

dont take it personally, but i'd have to see it to believe it.


----------



## god hand (Jul 10, 2005)

ABLQ2 said:
			
		

> age 10
> 7'6
> bench 25
> squat 13
> ...


Why wont you lay down already? If u know what I mean.......


----------



## GFR (Jul 10, 2005)

wlcfitness05 said:
			
		

> ive been lifting for 3 years now. really seriously for 2. i have a friend thats more ripped than me and his senior year of highschool he benched 265 at 133 lbs. dont doubt that it can be done man. jus hard work.
> 
> and yeah. im the last person thatwould take roids. protien and glutamine.


That would be a world natural Raw bench press record if he benched that.....and that would be in the teenage division......  
245 is the currant 132 Lb"world"raw bench record....and that is  drug tested...set by a 19 year old.


----------



## JimDugba (Jul 10, 2005)

cheesegrater said:
			
		

> for the love of fucking allah, 138lbs and you're benching 210? my ass, what kinda roid stack you on?


Actually I went to the Iowa Games Powerlifting Comp. Last year and the winning raw bench press at 140 was around 240. That was in the 18 and under class.


----------



## GFR (Jul 10, 2005)

JimDugba said:
			
		

> Actually I went to the Iowa Games Powerlifting Comp. Last year and the winning raw bench press at 140 was around 240. That was in the 18 and under class.


I have never heard of a 140 class, usually its 132 and then 148? What was the federations name. I had a friend who raw benched at 148 who hit 290 in comp when he was 18, Roger Rosales was his name....he said he was natural, but we all wondered....his training partner was a pharmacist.


----------



## JimDugba (Jul 10, 2005)

Well, the Iowa Games really isn't a federation. Its held every summer in Iowa and its designed to give _everyone_ a chance to participate. There's no testing whatsoever and anyone is allowed to compete. As for the weight class, I didnt remember the exact so I said 140 which was pretty close to what the guy weighed.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Jul 10, 2005)

Just turned 16
  6 feet tall
  159 pounds
  ~315 deadlift according to max cal.
  ~280 ATF squat
  ~160 clean
  I don't bench.


----------



## ABLQ2 (Jul 10, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I have never heard of a 140 class, usually its 132 and then 148? What was the federations name. I had a friend who raw benched at 148 who hit 290 in comp when he was 18, Roger Rosales was his name....he said he was natural, but we all wondered....his training partner was a pharmacist.





HAHAHA


----------



## ABLQ2 (Jul 10, 2005)

Jim Dugba, thats not a bad hang clean at all, man.  what can you clean?


----------



## ABLQ2 (Jul 10, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> Why wont you lay down already? If u know what I mean.......




and im not quite sure what you mean.


----------



## GFR (Jul 10, 2005)

ABLQ2 said:
			
		

> and im not quite sure what you mean.


I don't think you want to know.


----------



## dAMvN (Jul 10, 2005)

Age: 17
Height: 5' 9"
Weight: 150
Bench: 225 x7
Squat: 245
Deadlift: 275


----------



## HardTrainer (Jul 10, 2005)

What is the point in making a thread that is going to be 90% lying.


----------



## dAMvN (Jul 10, 2005)

lying? wtf man you dont know me so stfu. I aint no lier.  WHy would I need to lie over a computer? Facts are Facts and if ur jealous too bad but dont call me a lier.


----------



## Martinogdenbsx (Jul 10, 2005)

without lying 132lbs,not saying alot of you are but they do seem kinda high stats,if you are telling the truth relax and be safe in the knowledge that YOU know you can do it,who cares what anyone else thinks or is that the sole reason you are weight lifting???


----------



## GFR (Jul 10, 2005)

dAMvN said:
			
		

> lying? wtf man you dont know me so stfu. I aint no lier.  WHy would I need to lie over a computer? Facts are Facts and if ur jealous too bad but dont call me a lier.


I don't think he was calling you a lier, he was just suggesting some people will exaggerate to a large degree. I'm sure you are telling the truth, unfortunately some people don't.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Jul 10, 2005)

Martinogdenbsx said:
			
		

> but they do seem kinda high stats,


 Yea, they do. I'm going to go with hard trainer on this one.


----------



## god hand (Jul 10, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> Just turned 16
> 6 feet tall
> 159 pounds
> ~315 deadlift according to max cal.
> ...


WTF do u mean " I dont bench" Then what chest exercises do u do?


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Jul 10, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> WTF do u mean " I dont bench" Then what chest exercises do u do?


 I ment I don't flat barbell bench. I do DB flat and DB incline, maybe some flys.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jul 10, 2005)

i'm the same as ihateschool. I dont flat BB bench either. I always use DB's and other exercises such as inclines, declines, flyes, cable crossovers, etc..

I dont really care about my max bench. It's an ego exercise and i am only focusing on bodybuilding, not what numbers i can put up (powerlifting)


----------



## oaktownboy (Jul 10, 2005)

it's funny how many teenage guys make threads like this...reminds me of when i hit the gym and i see the guys trying to throw around all this heavy weight, performing the exercise incorrectly *looking like absolute fools*


----------



## dAMvN (Jul 10, 2005)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> It's an ego exercise and i am only focusing on bodybuilding, not what numbers i can put up (powerlifting)


wow, just realize wut you said. Thats all I have to say.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jul 10, 2005)

> wow, just realize wut you said. Thats all I have to say.



ya...so? It IS an ego exercise. It's all these fools ever do in the gym. 

I said powerlifting because i am not focusing on strength, my goal is to have a well defined proportional body. I always feel the muscle with strict form, not how much i can put up. I mean i still use heavy weight that i can handle which enables me to train until failure, but i am not looking to see how much i can bench.

Get off my dick about every single post i make.


----------



## cheesegrater (Jul 10, 2005)

JimDugba said:
			
		

> Actually I went to the Iowa Games Powerlifting Comp. Last year and the winning raw bench press at 140 was around 240. That was in the 18 and under class.



how tall?


----------



## cheesegrater (Jul 10, 2005)

all i know is i'd like to lift with some of these 140 lb, 6 ft tall, 15 year old guys who can bench, squat, dead, curl etc more than me at 6'2, 200, 27 years old.

hell i have a friend, 26 years old, who went on a deca/ clem/ sus stack, is 6'2, 210, and trained with a competition powerlifter (so he does the lifts correctly) and he does the same weight as me, give or take 10-20 on certain exercises.


----------



## Mudge (Jul 10, 2005)

If your friend is using drugs at such a low bodyweight, I imagine he must be shredded or one hell of a lazy eater.


----------



## cheesegrater (Jul 10, 2005)

Mudge said:
			
		

> If your friend is using drugs at such a low bodyweight, I imagine he must be shredded or one hell of a lazy eater.



he started at like 165 or something.......he aint shredded at all, i look way better, he's going on HGh now.


----------



## JimDugba (Jul 10, 2005)

cheesegrater said:
			
		

> how tall?


I'm not sure how tall he was but I just found the results from last year and he was in the 13-15 148lb. class and benched 265! 
Apparently he won the men's open 148 as well.

http://www.iowagames.org/PDFs/Weightlifting%20Results%20from%202004.pdf


----------



## JimDugba (Jul 10, 2005)

ABLQ2 said:
			
		

> Jim Dugba, thats not a bad hang clean at all, man. what can you clean?


Thx for the comment. Im not sure how much I clean due to the fact that our football coaches do not allow us to do full cleans or deadlifts.


----------



## wlcfitness05 (Jul 10, 2005)

cheesegrater said:
			
		

> how tall are you and he?
> 
> dont take it personally, but i'd have to see it to believe it.


im bout 5'7. shawns 5'4 or 5'5 i think.    im at at 8% BF right now. so i have not fat to make me wiegh more and no hieght to make me wiegh more. my bench last year was max 160 at bout 130 lbs. i worked my ass off to get up to 210. right now im down to 200 though.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Jul 10, 2005)

Age: 16
 BW: 225
 ATG Squat: 270 (probably a little more now)
 Deadlift: 365
 Bench: 210 (probably a little more now)
 Height: 5'11"


----------



## JoeR. (Jul 10, 2005)

19
155lbs
5'6"
bench: 280
squat: 275 x 8
deadlift: not sure, havent done them in a while, they tear up my knees. I think I  used 225 for sets of 10 


The numbers are real, you can come lift with me if you dont believe, and they arent that impressive anyways.  I see guys at the college gym lifting a whole lot more than me.


----------



## huesoloco (Jul 10, 2005)

age: 19

height: 6'3''

weight: 225lb

bench: 300

squat: 475

Deadlift: threw my back out :/ but the day I threw it out I did 3 * 10 * 315

sport: rugby


----------



## stownwall77 (Jul 12, 2005)

my stats just maxed yesterday
age-18
weight-240
height-5'11"
Bench- 380
Squat- 510


----------



## god hand (Sep 10, 2006)

bump


----------



## KataKlysm954 (Sep 10, 2006)

@_@ kids 16 and 17 benching 200 lbs! weighing 160-175lbs... man i feel like a weak ass punk now thanks . im 17 and 168lbs and can only bench 135 lbs a couple times.... my chest is the weakest thing on my i can deadlift over 185 lbs easy. curl 35-40s. do 150-160lbs on kneeling cable crunchs... im pretty well rounded except for my chest which is weak on benching but as far as other exercises its kinda strong.


----------



## KataKlysm954 (Sep 10, 2006)

JoeR. said:


> 19
> 155lbs
> 5'6"
> bench: 280
> ...



how the fuck is this 5ft 6 inch kid only 155 lbs doing 280 bp... bullshit
my bro who is 5'8 totally ripped 8% bf 154 lbs can do 225 like 5x


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Sep 10, 2006)

Age: 17
Height: 6'
BW: 181
Best ever:
Bench: 200 or so
ATG Back Squat: 285
ATG Front Squat (rack position) 265 or so
Deadlift: 425 (used gloves and mixed grip; 204 BW)
Clean: 225 or so
C&J: 185
Farmer's Walk: 120s for 3x20 yards
Plate Walk: 195 for 3x20 yards
Bear Hug Walk: 3 sandbags (180 pounds total)
I'm sure there are other random things that I can't think of right now. All those were accomplished when I was 16 though.


----------



## Gazhole (Sep 11, 2006)

Age: 19
Height: 5'10"
Weight: 180

Deadlift: 253lbs x 4 Reps
Chin Ups: BW + 44lbs x 4 Reps
Squat: 176 x 4 Reps
DB Bench: 77lbs x 4 Reps
OH Press: 121lbs x 4 Reps

Ive never tried to do 1RM attempts, but i will soon when i start a strength training program.


----------



## JimSnow (Sep 11, 2006)

cider303 said:


> age 19
> weight 180
> bench  275 x 1
> squat 250 x 15 (below parallel, havent maxed in a while)
> deadlift 315 x 10 (havent really maxed)




Deadlift and squats are most impressive!


----------



## vinceforheismen (Oct 14, 2006)

16
6'2
187
bench-205
squat-345


----------



## Nate K (Oct 14, 2006)

19
6'1"
185
approx.
Bench-240
Squat-275
Dead-370
B.B. row-240


----------



## PWGriffin (Oct 14, 2006)

Squaggleboggin said:


> Age: 17
> Height: 6'
> BW: 181
> Best ever:
> ...




those were all last year??  Where are you at right now??

BTW, ur honesty is admirable...it was refreshing to see someone posting reasonable numbers.


----------



## GFR (Oct 14, 2006)

stownwall77 said:


> my stats just maxed yesterday
> age-18
> weight-240
> height-5'11"
> ...


----------



## GFR (Oct 14, 2006)

Squaggleboggin said:


> *Age: 16
> BW: 225*
> ATG Squat: 270 (probably a little more now)
> Deadlift: 365
> ...





Squaggleboggin said:


> *Age: 17*
> Height: 6'
> * BW: 181*
> Best ever:
> ...




so you lost 44 lbs


----------



## mike456 (Oct 14, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> so you lost 44 lbs



he lost lots of fat


----------



## GFR (Oct 14, 2006)

mike456 said:


> he lost lots of fat


Droping 44 lbs and at the same time puting 60 lbs on your dead lift  is an odd combination. Plus he lost 10lbs on his bench and his squat is only up 10lbs.....just seems odd to me.


----------



## mike456 (Oct 14, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> Droping 44 lbs and at the same time puting 60 lbs on your dead lift  is an odd combination. Plus he lost 10lbs on his bench and his squat is only up 10lbs.....just seems odd to me.



try looking at his journal


----------



## GFR (Oct 14, 2006)

mike456 said:


> try looking at his journal


not interested


----------



## GoLdeN M 07 (Oct 14, 2006)

im 15
170 lbs
5'10
And i havent benched yet but i could probably max around 210


----------



## mike456 (Oct 14, 2006)

GoLdeN M 07 said:


> im 15
> 170 lbs
> 5'10
> And i havent benched yet but i could probably max around 210



long time, no post


----------



## Valias (Oct 14, 2006)

Darn lbs, where's the kg's at.

19 (as of a few days ago)
*Bodyweight:* 180.4
*squat:* 
242x10 clean and deep reps.
*SLDL: *
242x10 clean reps, after doing 3 sets of squats.
*bench:* 
176x5
*one arm DB rows:* 
82.5 db x 6 reps (third set after hitting out 70 odd pound db at 10 reps)



Particularly happy with the form of my squats, these are the numbers from my last workout.


----------



## PWGriffin (Oct 14, 2006)

Valias said:


> Darn lbs, where's the kg's at.
> 
> 19 (as of a few days ago)
> *Bodyweight:* 180.4
> ...



Good squats there.


----------



## barbell boy (Oct 15, 2006)

im 16, almost 17
175 cm(5 feet 10 inches)
68kgs(around 150 pounds)
i only know my bench press max which is 70 kgs(around 155 pounds)
my biceps are 33cm(13 inches)

i mostly like endurance weights, i just recently altered my program to make it high weight low reps


----------



## vinceforheismen (Oct 15, 2006)

GoLdeN M 07 said:


> im 15
> 170 lbs
> 5'10
> And i havent benched yet but i could probably max around 210



if u havent benched what makes u think u can max 210??


----------



## StanUk (Oct 15, 2006)

vinceforheismen said:


> if u havent benched what makes u think u can max 210??



I was just going to ask the same thing.


----------



## Skate67 (Oct 15, 2006)

shiznit2169 said:


> Get off my dick about every single post i make.



Yeah watch out for him, he's an E-thug.


----------



## vinceforheismen (Oct 15, 2006)

jajaahahahhalololohahah


----------



## Brolly (Oct 15, 2006)

i think im decently strong for my bw:bench ratio


----------



## vinceforheismen (Oct 15, 2006)

i would say ....(arrow pointing up)

i wonder what kefe would put as his....
barebell curls:70lbs
dumbbell curls:25's
prechercurls:25's
squat:60lbs

anyone hear from him latley?


----------



## GFR (Oct 15, 2006)

Brolly said:


> i think im decently strong for my bw:bench ratio


A raw 315 bench at 18 and 191lbs and natural is top 1% in the counrty IMO.


----------



## assassin (Oct 15, 2006)

age 20 height 5'7(171 cm) weight ~ 165 lbs(with water retention)
natural on a shitty diet ....been training for ~ 1 year
bench ~ 200 x 10 reps (used to bench more but i've been off for a while)
squat ~ 250 x 10 reps atg
sldls ~ 225 x 10 reps
military ~ 115 x 8 (lame) 
bent rows ~ 132 x 10 reps
been off for around 2 months


----------



## PWGriffin (Oct 15, 2006)

assassin said:


> age 20 height 5'7(171 cm) weight ~ 165 lbs(with water retention)
> natural on a shitty diet ....been training for ~ 1 year
> bench ~ 200 x 10 reps (used to bench more but i've been off for a while)
> squat ~ 250 x 10 reps atg
> ...



You've been training for a year and for the last 2 months you've been off and you can squat 250 10x? And bench 200 10x?  And SLDL 225 10x?


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 15, 2006)

PWGriffin said:


> You've been training for a year and for the last 2 months you've been off and you can squat 250 10x? And bench 200 10x?  And SLDL 225 10x?



why is that good?

i'm older by 3 yrs, training for 5 months and can clear that.


----------



## AZNracerx1989 (Oct 15, 2006)

Age: 16 (almost 17)
Weight: 135 (im a small guy)
Height: 5'7.5
Bench max: 165lbs


----------



## PWGriffin (Oct 15, 2006)

viet_jon said:


> why is that good?
> 
> i'm older by 3 yrs, training for 5 months and can clear that.



What are your lifts?


----------



## assassin (Oct 16, 2006)

PWGriffin said:


> You've been training for a year and for the last 2 months you've been off and you can squat 250 10x? And bench 200 10x?  And SLDL 225 10x?



I thought that was lame   ......yes  that's what I do and i don't use straps or belts or stuff but i think most of people here have higher numbers...


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 16, 2006)

assassin said:


> I thought that was lame   ......yes  that's what I do and i don't use straps or belts or stuff but i think most of people here have higher numbers...



I'm guessing most people are talking smack!!!! 

My numbers are pretty close to yours, but just a tad higher. I got 3 yrs on you though.



Griff. 

ill post my numbers later tonight after I go for my squat PR.


----------



## assassin (Oct 16, 2006)

viet_jon said:


> I'm guessing most people are talking smack!!!!
> 
> My numbers are pretty close to yours, but just a tad higher. I got 3 yrs on you though.
> 
> ...



  good luck bud ,


----------



## GFR (Oct 16, 2006)

assassin said:


> age 20 height 5'7(171 cm) weight ~ 165 lbs(with water retention)
> natural on a shitty diet ....*been training for ~ 1 year*
> bench ~ 200 x 10 reps (used to bench more but i've been off for a while)
> squat ~ 250 x 10 reps atg
> ...


I have only been lifting 7 months and bench 300x10 and I'm 175


----------



## assassin (Oct 16, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> I have only been lifting 7 months and bench 300x10 and I'm 175




and who are you ??


----------



## GFR (Oct 16, 2006)

assassin said:


> and who are you ??


That is also after taking 4 months off


----------



## assassin (Oct 16, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> That is also after taking 4 months off



what's your problem with a 200 lbs bench ?? it's not a big number....and I didn't mean 2 months withought touching weights I just had no diet and did a moderate intensity workout once every 5-6 days  ....


----------



## GFR (Oct 16, 2006)

assassin said:


> what's your problem with a 200 lbs bench ?? it's not a big number....and I didn't mean 2 months withought touching weights I just had no diet and did a moderate intensity workout once every 5-6 days  ....


99.9999% of people under 165lbs can't bench 200x10 after only 10 months of training.

So you must be that 1 in a million that can


----------



## assassin (Oct 16, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> 99.9999% of people under 165lbs can't bench 200x10 after only 10 months of training.
> 
> So you must be that 1 in a million that can



  are you sure of that ?? i don't think 200 lbs is something big .....

this is the thread you created once (the max bench) 
most people here said they could bench 250 and more...
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=49485&highlight=bench


here's the thread you started (the three factors that determine strength)
one of them is the leverage ....remember that i am a 5'7 (170 cm) endomorph and I have short arms ...


			
				;1476896 said:
			
		

> Leverage
> Someone with long arms, and therefore long levers is technically at a disadvantage if their bone structure does not match. A person with long thin arms will not have the necessary connective tissue and musculature to overcome the poor leverages associated with their bones. Consider two bodybuilders that are identical, only one is six inches taller and all their levers are longer. They may have the same muscle mass, but the one with the shorter levers will be stronger because the weight they are moving through a range of motion is closer to their body and leverage is more efficient. If the person with the longer levers happened to have thicker bones, more muscle mass and more connective tissue, they will be stronger despite their mechanical disadvantage because they are a bigger person and will be proportionally stronger:



Though i don't think there is a big problem for a 165 lbs person to bench 200 lbs after a year or less of lifting..


----------



## GFR (Oct 16, 2006)

assassin said:


> are you sure of that ?? i don't think 200 lbs is something big .....
> 
> this is the thread you created once (the max bench)
> most people here said they could bench 250 and more...
> ...


Most of them have lifted for years and are bigger than 165 


I call BS son.


----------



## assassin (Oct 16, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> Most of them have lifted for years and are bigger than 165
> 
> 
> I call BS son.



  I don't care for what you call......son 
If i said 150 lbs you would have called  it bs ...son
bye son i got somethings more important to do then arguing my lifts on the internet ......



SON


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 16, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> 99.9999% of people under 165lbs can't bench 200x10 after only 10 months of training.
> 
> So you must be that 1 in a million that can



what's a good number for a 169lbs >6months training for deadlift/squat?


----------



## GFR (Oct 16, 2006)

assassin said:


> I don't care for what you call......son
> If i said 150 lbs you would have called  it bs ...son
> bye son i got somethings more important to do then arguing my lifts on the internet ......
> 
> ...


Arguing your lifts on the internet is the most important thing in your life.


----------



## assassin (Oct 16, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> Arguing your lifts on the internet is the most important thing in your life.



why do you hate me ...   , all people here say they could bench 300-500 average .. any way i'll post an ownage video soon when i get a chance ......


----------



## GFR (Oct 16, 2006)

assassin said:


> why do you hate me ...   , all people here say they could bench 300-500 average .. any way i'll post an ownage video soon when i get a chance ......


Ok kenwood


----------



## PWGriffin (Oct 16, 2006)

viet_jon said:


> what's a good number for a 169lbs >6months training for deadlift/squat?



lol, what are your lifts man?  You act like someone's going to make fun of you or something.  If ur lifts are like assassins after only 6 months of training and 170lbs then that's ridiculous.  It took me a little while to get to 215-225 for a rep or two, I think I MIGHT be able to hit 200x10 now.  I squat oly style now and very deep, I MIGHT be able to bust out a set of 10 with 250lbs.  My deadlift is my best lift and I'm pulling between 435 and 455.  

I feel like the only "average guy" here that stuck with it long enough to put up _acceptable_ numbers.  

I'm surrounded by genetic freaks...

I hate you all.


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 16, 2006)

PWGriffin said:


> lol, what are your lifts man?  You act like someone's going to make fun of you or something.  If ur lifts are like assassins after only 6 months of training and 170lbs then that's ridiculous.  It took me a little while to get to 215-225 for a rep or two, I think I MIGHT be able to hit 200x10 now.  I squat oly style now and very deep, I MIGHT be able to bust out a set of 10 with 250lbs.  My deadlift is my best lift and I'm pulling between 435 and 455.
> 
> I feel like the only "average guy" here that stuck with it long enough to put up _acceptable_ numbers.
> 
> ...



Griffin, most people's numbers are just a load of horseshit.  Seriously.  If the people who take weight training at any gym I've ever been to seriously are a good sample (Notice I said the people who take it seriously, not your average gym goer), then you're way above the rest.  I've never seen anyone deadlift over 4 plates except one trainer at my gym who's been lifting on and off for years, is fairly short, and has thick legs.  He can rock somewhere in the lower/mid 500s.

Deadlift numbers I'm a little more prone to believe.  Ever notice how people's Internet deadlifts are not as impressive as their bench and squat?  For good reason: because you can cheat depth on the bench and squat.  Most people aren't like Kenwood and don't consider a rack deadlift with straps to be a deadlift.

Assassin, just so you don't take this personally, I'm not referring to you specifically.  Really though, a lot of people cough up some bullshit numbers.  Those who are lifting real heavy have usually been lifting for over 5 years.


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 16, 2006)

I suk on the bench pressing. I've never done BB but can get up 80x5 for dumbells. Last rep was kind of unbalanced.

I've deadlifted 340 x 5 four weeks ago. But form was iffy. Actually, form was crap. I've been staying under 300 lately until I get my form together for going heavy.

Squatting is my best lift. I'm going for 300x5 when I hit the gym in couple of hours. x4 is more realistic. I pulled off 270x8 with extra gas in me last week. I'm pretty sure I'll hit 300x4-5 today.



The numbers I posted look pretty big. But remember, that's 5 reps, you guys are posting your 10 reps. And my legs have been grossly huge (lots of fat), before I started lifting, so any lift involving legs, I'm pretty decent at. Upper body is girly though. Cable fly's, crunches, shoulder pressing etc. are all crap. 17x3 crunches and Im pretty much done.


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 16, 2006)

PWGriffin said:


> My deadlift is my best lift and I'm pulling between 435 and 455.
> 
> I feel like the only "average guy" here that stuck with it long enough to put up _acceptable_ numbers.
> 
> ...



450 deadlift is not average. It's "up" there. I'd be proud if I can pull that off.


----------



## assassin (Oct 16, 2006)

CowPimp said:


> Griffin, most people's numbers are just a load of horseshit.  Seriously.  If the people who take weight training at any gym I've ever been to seriously are a good sample (Notice I said the people who take it seriously, not your average gym goer), then you're way above the rest.  I've never seen anyone deadlift over 4 plates except one trainer at my gym who's been lifting on and off for years, is fairly short, and has thick legs.  He can rock somewhere in the lower/mid 500s.
> 
> Deadlift numbers I'm a little more prone to believe.  Ever notice how people's Internet deadlifts are not as impressive as their bench and squat?  For good reason: because you can cheat depth on the bench and squat.  Most people aren't like Kenwood and don't consider a rack deadlift with straps to be a deadlift.
> 
> Assassin, just so you don't take this personally, I'm not referring to you specifically.  Really though, a lot of people cough up some bullshit numbers.  Those who are lifting real heavy have usually been lifting for over 5 years.



 yeah I know that but the numbers I have said are something i'm sure I can do with good form , I never maxed out that's why you'l notice that every thing is in the 10 RM ..i've been lifting seriously for that year , the deadlift and squat is more prone to believe because I started deadlifting and squating later after I read the stickies here at im but before that i never did squats or deads .....and by the way I'm not strong at all comparing to someone at my age, my shoulders suck and isolation numbers suck...i'm just a bit strong at benching and rowing ....any way I never thought a 20 lbs bench would make all that arguing I thought It was something odd...


----------



## assassin (Oct 16, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> Ok kenwood



KENWOOD could bench 300 lbs at 16 yrs old son...


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 16, 2006)

WTF????????????

where's the      forman posted?


give me 2-3 weeks. When I come back from my vacation, I'll go to my gym right before it closes and set up a camera for squats. 

I can do it today, but that's kind of odd and embarassing to video tape yourself lifting weights.


----------



## assassin (Oct 16, 2006)

yeah that's what i always think  ... i can't imagine how ipeople would make fun of me if i video taped my self while working out


----------



## GFR (Oct 16, 2006)

viet_jon said:


> WTF????????????
> 
> where's the      forman posted?
> 
> ...


Deleted....thought it was from assasin but  then I realised it was not typed by a terrorist


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 16, 2006)

assassin said:


> yeah that's what i always think  ... i can't imagine how ipeople would make fun of me if i video taped my self while working out



yup, that's why last time I recorded myself to check form with cowpimp, I setup ricebags in my basement.


but someone rolled their eyes at me, so I'm hitting the gym equipped with a camera, not caring what people think. (we'll, there's won't be that much people 11 at night)


----------



## assassin (Oct 16, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> Deleted....thought it was from assasin but  then I realised it was not typed by a terrorist




racist


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 16, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> Deleted....thought it was from assasin but  then I realised it was not typed by a terrorist



OH..............nm then.

Your pretty quick..


----------



## GFR (Oct 16, 2006)

assassin said:


> racist


True story


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 16, 2006)

I just put up 290 x 4 today. 15% before ATG. Not the best form, but I'd say reasonable for neorological strength training.


I'm guessing some people aern't buying my horsecrap. I'll get up a squat video for my next strength cycle.


----------



## jcmaddn (Oct 16, 2006)

15 years old
5'10''
150lbs.
bench-165 lbs.


----------



## vinceforheismen (Oct 16, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> Deleted....thought it was from assasin but  then I realised it was not typed by a terrorist



lol wow u are my idol


----------



## Skate67 (Oct 16, 2006)

Im 144 lbs and i can barely 4x bench 185 without a spot... Whats the big deal with telling the truth?


----------



## Brolly (Oct 17, 2006)

his name is viet_jon... clearly asian, his main role in life is to become a doctor or lawyer and farm money but first hes gotta act a thug on the net and lie, cheat, whatever... so u say u do proper form? we kinda assumed u would or why would u bother lifting scrub


----------



## Brolly (Oct 17, 2006)

as for myself... id say i have a lot of natty test, but for someone like u to lift that much at your bodyweight so early into the game... haha even ive been training for 3 1/2 years and i cant do that... get a life u sit here and get pleasure for the attention u get cuz irl ppl just look at ur ugly face and could swear they saw u 5 minutes ago


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 17, 2006)

flame all you want!!

stick around though...........ill put up a squat video for my next strength cycle(in 3-4 weeks).* I did say they we'rent perfect reps* (not ATG for sure), and also said I thought it was reasonable for neorological strength training. My legs are my strength. (go re-read my last post)

Now, to bench pressing. My weakness is my upper body. I don't think I can BB bench press 170x8. All of my upper body lifts are crap. I'm too embarassed to post the numbers.


I will restate my stats:

age 23
training less than 6 months
169lbs
Squat 290x4 (not perfect form, reasonable however)
Squat 250x10 (good form)

I will link to this post when I put up the video.

and remember, this is the TRAINING forum. Serious conversations only, no racism. Keep that in open chat.


----------



## GFR (Oct 17, 2006)

Think it is obvious when he says squat he is doing 1/4 squats, and all lifts from bench to squat are probably done on the smith and never a full rep is completed.


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 17, 2006)

have it for now.


----------



## rmcfar (Oct 17, 2006)

this thread has gotten outta hand
im 19, 6'1 230lbs, about 7 months experience lifting (seriously) i dicked around for a year during highschool but wasnt ever really doing anything
never gone for 1RM or anything but
Squat 365 3x10
Deadlifts 315 3x10
Bench 225 3x10
Bent Row 205 3x8-10
i dont bullshit my numbers i feel no need to impress anyone on the internet. Personally i think my numbers are low for my weight


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 17, 2006)

please, more people join the conversation. I will link to every post labelled as 'ownage, 1 , ownage 2, etc" when I put up my squat video.


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 17, 2006)

17 1 year training seriously
170
5'10
bench 190 2 weeks ago
squat 270
dead lift last time i did it was 300
front squat 200 yesterday
chin ups 3
dips i can do 5 maybe 6 on failure.
power clean 140-150? haven't maxed in Weeks.


----------



## Brolly (Oct 17, 2006)

ass to the grass or get the fuck out


----------



## Brolly (Oct 17, 2006)

unless u have knee problems... bah just gave him an excuse :S


----------



## PWGriffin (Oct 17, 2006)

JohnJingle said:


> im 17 ben lifting 2 years benching 365 and deading 475x2 dont do squats much but ben thinking of puting them into my routene



whatever you say lol.


----------



## StanUk (Oct 17, 2006)

PWGriffin said:


> whatever you say lol.



lol yeh, this did sound like bullshit to me, a 375 bench at 17? and only been training for 2 years? thats either bullshit or extremely good genetics..


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 17, 2006)

PWGriffin said:


> whatever you say lol.



He's not even 17.  His IP address indicates that he is on a college campus when he posts.


----------



## PWGriffin (Oct 17, 2006)

CowPimp said:


> He's not even 17.  His IP address indicates that he is on a college campus when he posts.



He's thinking about putting squats into his routine.....WATCHOUT!!


----------



## GFR (Oct 17, 2006)

rmcfar said:


> this thread has gotten outta hand
> im 19, 6'1 230lbs, about 7 months experience lifting (seriously) i dicked around for a year during highschool but wasnt ever really doing anything
> never gone for 1RM or anything but
> Squat 365 3x10
> ...


----------



## YSK (Oct 17, 2006)

age: 16
Weight: 215
Bench : 250
Squat : Havent maxed out, 225 X 4
Deadlift: 260 X 2
Height: 5'10 and bit, maybe 5'11 actually.


----------



## WellOvertheedge (Jul 18, 2007)

Age: 17
Weight: 120
Press: 350
Curl: 90


----------



## soxmuscle (Jul 18, 2007)

Yea dude, curls.


----------



## bones33 (Jul 18, 2007)

Age: 20
Height: 5'10
Weight: 155
Bench: 215 (once)
Squat: havent since broke my leg/hurt my pcl, but could squat like 225ish once..


----------



## GoLdeN M 07 (Jul 18, 2007)

Im 16, 172 lbs, dont know what my bench max would be though considering my right arm is much stronger than my left.


----------



## Rubes (Jul 18, 2007)

age 17 
bench 225x1
squat 365x1
deadlift 360x5
hangclean 225x3


----------



## Hitman0809 (Jul 18, 2007)

sig


----------



## YSK (Jul 18, 2007)

17 
bench 260
weight 203
5'10


----------



## blackKnight60 (Jul 20, 2007)

Age: 18 
Weight: 220 
Height: 5'10 
Bench: 305
Squat: 585 below parallel 
Clean: 235 
Deads: 650 w/ trap bar


----------

